# Do not disturb



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

The pictures say it all, plus I love the new tag we got from Custom Pet ID Tags, Dog Tags for Dogs, and Personalized Dog Identification Printed with User and Artist Submitted Designs | Dog Tag Art


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Uno and his fuzzy bear (?) need some quite snuggle time. Leave them alone!! :tongue:


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Lol, its a bunny, he carries it around and sucks on it..


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2010)

So precious and blissfully content. He's awfully fortunate to have you.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Awwww! Too cute. I am always amazed with how shiny he is. Gorgeous. Thanks for sharing! :smile:


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

> So precious and blissfully content. He's awfully fortunate to have you.


I see myself as the fortunate one, he just has to bear the grunt of being my first dog and enjoy little spoiling


----------

